# Solved: IE7 search redirect/hijack



## railtja (Apr 17, 2007)

For the last month I have had problems with my ie7. I enter a search query and when I click on a link ie7 is redirected to other search sites. I installed Firefox and don't have the problem. I have used several virus and spyware removal tools but nothing has worked. Any help or suggestions are be greatly appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:04:38 PM, on 4/16/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\lxbumon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff & Dawn\My Documents\Temp\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbumon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\lxbumon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcinfo_1176661828] C:\DOCUME~1\JEFF&D~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\mcinfo_1176661828.exe /insfin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://railton001.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170828980906
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1155418194203
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4E7B71CF-B63A-4EDA-8159-0818739ABB28}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4F87144F-E41F-43ED-A1EA-2BB8B8B48519}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{7A24672A-9DE6-4807-9BCD-A2BE2D0D87C7}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DE8B935-5838-481A-A0C5-160649CA8D65}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B42A6C55-8A2F-42C3-A6E9-0EA3118FA9E4}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D359C136-A1DD-4A87-98EB-2F8EC7ECF2A0}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E3FC225F-1179-4820-8A4E-DA769A64C0BA}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlmailhtml - {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Mail desktop\mailcomm.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: lxbu_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello railtja and Welcome to Tech Support Guy!

Please read this post completely, it may make it easier for you if you copy and paste this post to a new text document or print it for reference later.

Please Disable TrojanHunter Guard, it may interfere with the cleaning.
Disable TrojanHunter Guard by right clicking on the icon in your System Tray.

Make sure that the program, TrojanHunter itself, is also closed/not running.

Please move hijackthis.exe into a *permanent folder*

To create a permanent folder click My Computer, then C:\
In the menu bar click on File, New, Folder.
That will create a folder named New Folder, which you can rename to "HJT" Now you have C:\HJT\ folder. Put your HijackThis.exe into that folder and post another log.

*Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below.(if present):*

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4E7B71CF-B63A-4EDA-8159-0818739ABB28}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4F87144F-E41F-43ED-A1EA-2BB8B8B48519}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{7A24672A-9DE6-4807-9BCD-A2BE2D0D87C7}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DE8B935-5838-481A-A0C5-160649CA8D65}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B42A6C55-8A2F-42C3-A6E9-0EA3118FA9E4}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D359C136-A1DD-4A87-98EB-2F8EC7ECF2A0}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E3FC225F-1179-4820-8A4E-DA769A64C0BA}: NameServer = 85.255.115.30,85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.30 85.255.112.226

*Now close all windows other than HiJackThis, then click Fix Checked. *

Please download *FixWareout* from here:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) and a new Hijackthis log

Before doing this write down all the settings, Note that not all system/setups even have these settings, While some connection services will require them.

These instructions are basically for home users.

In the windows control panel. If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category otherwise double click on *Network Connections.* Then right click on your default connection, usually local area connection for cable and dsl, and left click on properties. Click the *Networking* tab. Double-click on the *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* item and select the radio dial that says *Obtain DNS servers automatically*

Press OK twice to get out of the properties screen and reboot if it asks.
That option might not be avaiable one some systems
Next Go start run type cmd and hit OK
type
*ipconfig /flushdns* 
then hit enter, type exit hit enter
(that space between g and / is needed)

I would like you to generate a "Add/Remove Software list" log using the HijackThis application. Here is how you can do this:

To get an Uninstall List from HijackThis:

Open HijackThis, click Config, click Misc Tools
Click "*Open Uninstall Manager*"
Click "Save List" (generates *uninstall_list.txt*)
Click Save, copy and paste the results in your next post.

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

**report.txt
* HijackThis Uninstall List
* HijackThis log (new)*

Also, please let me know how things are running now and if you encountered any problems while you were following the instructions I posted.


----------



## railtja (Apr 17, 2007)

I followed your instructions and so far--so good. Thank you. The logs you requested are below:
Report.txt
Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Name of App"="C:\\Program Files\\SAMSUNG\\FW LiveUpdate\\Liveupdate.exe"
"LXBUCATS"="rundll32 C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\spool\\DRIVERS\\W32X86\\3\\LXBUtime.dll,[email protected]"
"lxbumon.exe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 6200 Series\\lxbumon.exe\""
"EzPrint"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Lexmark 6200 Series\\ezprint.exe\""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Lib\\NeroCheck.exe"
"Windows Defender"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Windows Defender\\MSASCui.exe\" -hide"
"nod32kui"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Eset\\nod32kui.exe\" /WAITSERVICE"
"mcinfo_1176661828"="C:\\DOCUME~1\\JEFF&D~1\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\mcinfo_1176661828.exe /insfin"
"THGuard"="\"C:\\Program Files\\TrojanHunter 4.6\\THGuard.exe\""
"UserFaultCheck"=hex(2):25,73,79,73,74,65,6d,72,6f,6f,74,25,5c,73,79,73,74,65,\
6d,33,32,5c,64,75,6d,70,72,65,70,20,30,20,2d,75,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Lib\\NMBgMonitor.exe\""
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»

HijackThis Uninstall List:
ABIT uGuru
AC3Filter (remove only)
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Shockwave Player
Apple Software Update
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Display Driver
Avery Wizard 3.0
Bit Che
BitTorrent 5.0.7
Company of Heroes
DivX
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
Dr Watson for Microsoft Windows OneCare Live v1.0.0971.38
DVD-CLONER V3.30 Build 897
DVD-CLONER V4.01 Build 903
DVD-to-AVI 2.31 Build 802
DVD-to-MPEG 2.31 Build 802
DVD-to-SVCD 2.30 Build 801
FW LiveUpdate
Google Earth
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB935448)
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
InterActual Player
iPod for Windows 2005-03-23
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
JMP IN 5.1
KhalSetup
Lexmark 6200 Series
Lightscribe Extended Label Contrast Utility
LimeWire 4.12.6
Logitech Desktop Messenger
Logitech QuickCam Software
Logitech SetPoint
Logitech® Camera Driver
MetaFrame Presentation Server Web Client for Win32
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Standard
Microsoft Visio Professional 2002 [English]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft® Winter Fun Pack 2004 for Windows® XP
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.3)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
neroxml
NOD32 antivirus system
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek AC'97 Audio
REALTEK GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913433)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SureThing CD Labeler 4 SE
SyncToy
System Requirements Lab
TrojanHunter 4.6
Uniblue RegistryBooster2
Uniblue System Tweaker
Unix Utilities for Yahoo! Widgets
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Virtual Earth 3D (Beta)
Winamp (remove only)
WindowBlinds
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Mail desktop
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 9 Series Winter Fun Pack
Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
XviD MPEG-4 Video Codec
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Widgets

HijackThis Log New:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:42:44 PM, on 4/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\lxbumon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbumon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\lxbumon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcinfo_1176661828] C:\DOCUME~1\JEFF&D~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\mcinfo_1176661828.exe /insfin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://railton001.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170828980906
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1155418194203
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlmailhtml - {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Mail desktop\mailcomm.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: lxbu_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello railtja

Please read this post completely, it may make it easier for you if you copy and paste this post to a new text document or print it for reference later.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

Next, download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware, *Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly in safe mode. *

*Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below.(if present):*

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcinfo_1176661828] C:\DOCUME~1\JEFF&D~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\mcinfo_1176661828.exe /insfin

*Now close all windows other than HiJackThis, then click Fix Checked. Reboot into safe mode. *

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

You will need to enable hidden files and folders by doing the following:
Windows XP

* Click Start.
* Open My Computer.
* Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.
* Select the View Tab.
* Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders.
* Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.
* Click Yes to confirm.
* Click OK.

**NOTE: *You should remove LimeWire. P2P (peer-to-peer) using P2P software is very risky, because it makes you very susceptible to infection, attack, exposure of personal or company information. *But this is up to you to remove LimeWire. *

Go to Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs.

Please remove these entries from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel (if present): 
*LimeWire 4.12.6*

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG AntiSpyware is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:
Launch AVG AntiSpyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG AntiSpyware will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your desktop (This is important)
*Close AVG AntiSpyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode*.

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** AVG AntiSpyware contents
* HijackThis log (new)*

Also, please let me know how things are running now and if you encountered any problems while you were following the instructions I posted.


----------



## railtja (Apr 17, 2007)

I followed your second set of instructions. They were straightforward and easy to follow, and I still do not have a problem with my searches being redirected.

I would like to know what the steps that you asked me to do did and what, specifically, you are looking for. If I know what we are doing then I can learn something from this experience (I do understand why I had to remove Limewire).

Do I still keep AVG? I was using McAfee, but switched to NOD32 (trial version) because McAfee appeared to have missed things. Is AVG what you recommend? I also donwloaded the trial version of TrojanHunter to try and find whatever the problem was--it didn't, so is this program helpful? I have also Ad-aware and Spybot S&D, do I keep these?

Again, many thanks for your help.


----------



## railtja (Apr 17, 2007)

Below is the AVG report:
---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	4:41:52 AM 4/19/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff & Dawn\Cookies\jeff_&[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff & Dawn\Cookies\jeff_&[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff & Dawn\Cookies\jeff_&[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.

::Report end

Below is a new HJT log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:48:32 AM, on 4/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbumon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\lxbumon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 6200 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.6\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://railton001.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170828980906
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1155418194203
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlmailhtml - {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Mail desktop\mailcomm.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: lxbu_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello railtja



> I would like to know what the steps that you asked me to do did and what, specifically, you are looking for. If I know what we are doing then I can learn something from this experience


Your computer had a wareout infection visit http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/wareout/
I ran AVG Anti-Spyware to see if you had other infections. And when AVG Anti-spyware trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.



> was using McAfee, but switched to NOD32 (trial version) because McAfee appeared to have missed things. Is AVG what you recommend? I also donwloaded the trial version of TrojanHunter to try and find whatever the problem was--it didn't, so is this program helpful? I have also Ad-aware and Spybot S&D, do I keep these?


I don't care for McAfee or Norton both are system hogs. NOD32 is a great antivirus software. I use AVG Anti-Virus free on my computers. AVG ANTIVIRUS FREE EDITION -

TrojanHunter is good. And you can keep Ad-aware and Spybot S&D. I have some GREAT tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people below. We'll tidy up a few things now.



> I still do not have a problem with my searches being redirected.


:up:

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.

*Updating Java and Clearing Cache*

Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on the *Java Icon* (coffee cup) in the Control Panel.
It will say "Java Plug-in" under the icon. 
Please find the update button or tab in the Java Control Panel. Update your Java then reboot.
If you are unable to update you can manually update by going here:

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

After the reboot, go back into the Control Panel and double-click the Java Icon.
Under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Delete Files* button.
There are three options in the window to clear the cache - *Leave ALL 3 Checked*

*Downloaded Applets
Downloaded Applications
Other Files*

Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.

*Run HijackThis, click on "Scan" and check the boxes next to all these items.*

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

*Then close all windows, and browsers, except HijackThis. Tell HijackThis to "Fix checked".*

Congratulations, your log looks clean!

You will need to print out these instructions for a reference or you can 
save them by copying and pasting them into notepad and saving the text file to the desktop

Some final items:

Important, we need to flush out all System Restore points.

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP) 
1. Turn off System Restore. 
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
Click Properties. 
Click the System Restore tab. 
Check Turn off System Restore. 
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore. 
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
Click Properties. 
Click the System Restore tab. 
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*. 
Click Apply, and then click OK.

How to Turn On and Turn Off System Restore in Windows XP 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?...kb;en-us;310405

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

SiteAdvisor download this plug-in for your browser and it will alert you of a known bad site for FREE.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read this article by Tony Klein


----------



## railtja (Apr 17, 2007)

I have followed your latest steps--no problems.

Later I will cancel my subscription to McAfee, uninstall NOD32 and use the AVG (free) as my antivirus software.

I have used Firefox sparingly, but I will look into using Opera, and I plan to download and use the other tools and utilities that you have suggested. 

Again, many thanks for solving this problem for me.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Later I will cancel my subscription to McAfee, uninstall NOD32 and use the AVG (free) as my antivirus software.


:up: 
You can mark this thread solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.


----------

